# Site of stats and information



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

HI All

Just found this on another site. Looks interesting.

Peterfc 666?

Pordata - Home


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*

Great site! Thanks for the link.

Still can't get over the Average Portuguese wage, I'm going to have to say every penny before coming over.


----------

